# Some new pictures from emersed culture...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Cryptocoryne cordata blassii, note the rounded leaves...


















My recently adquired C. usteriana... quite different to the ones I allway saw...


























C. aponogetifolia growing in soft and acid condition, leaf detail.










C. cordata var. cordata, at least that was typed on its label. Note the difference with blassii type.


















C. coronata, growing rather well...


































C. parva...










C. wendtii 'green gecko'


















enjoy it...

Greets from Spain


----------

